# I got me a Kayfun



## hands

i bought a kayfun + Launcher V2 mech mod + Efest battery from @Andre 
been playing with it for a day now and i can see why people like this tank and mech mods.
i have a triple twisted 32g coil at 1.3ohm.
i have been using my evod exclusively up until now and there is a big differance in flavor and TH.
so much so that i am toning my juice down a bit. i had the juice right where i wanted it with the evod and find that they are a bit to strong for me with my current setup.so today i made a new juice at 20pg/80vg at 6mg nic. i still get a lot of flavor and the TH is where i like it. the bonus now is that i blow much bigger clouds with the higher vg.
the launcher v2 is not a good looking mod but it was cheap and does the job just fine.
i am having a lot of fun with this thanks again @Andre

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice... Enjoy!

Sexy setup too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Great stuff. Going mech is always fun. Glad u enjoying it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one @hands. That mech might not be the prettiest but its solid. Kayfuns are great rebuildables I always have 1 around flavour is amazing and and gives a good thump. 

Enjoy the new toys dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Pleasure is all mine. Just glad that gear is now getting some productive use. Of course for me the Launcher is a stunning mod and a very solid piece of equipment. Good thing that taste differs though - imagine everyone walking around with a Launcher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

nice going @hands 

glad you enjoying it 

im yet to meet or hear of someone that tried a kayfun/ russian (which is properly set up) that didnt like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Unless it was a clone @Riaz that leaked. My case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Unless it was a clone @Riaz that leaked. My case


oh snap, ok there is an exception


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Unless it was a clone @Riaz that leaked. My case



Can you get an original Kayfun locally?


----------



## johan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can you get an original Kayfun locally?



Nope, reason; the majority of South African consumers choose to be "cent wise, rand foolish"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gordac

i recently bought the Kayfun Lite, and being new to the RBA scene, i was skeptic, and today (if delivery is done) i will be getting another Kayfun (despite price) the quality is superb, at just gives a good rounded look to the MOD, with minimal feel which i like.


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Nope, reason; the majority of South African consumers choose to be "cent wise, rand foolish"



I'd rather buy an original. 
But then again, I cannot stand importing.


----------



## Silver

I don't know of any local retailers that stock original Kayfuns or Russians
If they did, I would have been tempted to get one.
There have been a number of group buys of the original devices by various people and I think even one or two retailers.

Make no mistake, when I got my leaking Kayfun set up nicely - I did enjoy the vape itself. Flavour was very good. Throat hit was not as good though (for me). But the leaking combined with the pain to rewick etc made me just not go down that route any further. And there is my point. My image of this device has been tainted by a clone. And its actually a pity considering how many people really love their Kayfuns and Russians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking to buy original Russians or Kayfuns I would recommend this site. I have bought from them a few times.

http://www.vapordna.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=russian+2.0&Submit=Search

I am so tempted to get me a Russian 2.0!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone is looking to buy original Russians or Kayfuns I would recommend this site. I have bought from them a few times.
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=russian+2.0&Submit=Search
> 
> I am so tempted to get me a Russian 2.0!



I was also looking at http://www.vaportekusa.com

I believe they're one of the bigger US retailers.


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was also looking at http://www.vaportekusa.com
> 
> I believe they're one of the bigger US retailers.



They sell Clones...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> They sell Clones...



Lol... I'm forever a noob.
So I take it Tobeco is not the original Kayfun maker then.


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I'm forever a noob.
> So I take it Tobeco is not the original Kayfun maker then.



Nope the original is by SvoeMesto.


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I'm forever a noob.
> So I take it Tobeco is not the original Kayfun maker then.



Nope the original is by Svoemesto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... I'm forever a noob.
> So I take it Tobeco is not the original Kayfun maker then.


Svoemesto - Kayfun
Russian - Kebo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh okay, so around R1200ish for a Svoemesto Kayfun. That's not bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh okay, so around R1200ish for a Svoemesto Kayfun. That's not bad.



I spent more than that trying Kayfun clones... they are all lying at the bottom of the gorge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pimcowboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I spent more than that trying Kayfun clones... they are all lying at the bottom of the gorge!


Ive had zero issues with my kayfun 3.1 clones, Rob u got extras for sale i would be interested. Im looking for a Hcigar kayfun light or nano!


----------



## pimcowboy

Welcome to the world of RBA "Hands" . I have had zero issues with any of my kayfun clones and do not think spending R1200 is necessary. The hcigar clones are great!


----------



## Riaz

i also have zero issues with my russian, and its a clone


----------



## Rob Fisher

pimcowboy said:


> Ive had zero issues with my kayfun 3.1 clones, Rob u got extras for sale i would be interested. Im looking for a Hcigar kayfun light or nano!



I'm happy some of you have had no issues with your clones... hopefully that may point to local vendors becoming a little more picky about the clones they bring in which is great. I tried 6 different Kayfun Clones and only one was actually usable... granted 5 of them came from Fasttech.

Sorry @pimcowboy I don't have any of them or parts of them left... 2 actually went into the gorge and the rest I gave away to a mate to play with... that mate has now given up on RBA's because of it and now only uses a Nautilus Mini and a mPT3.


----------



## pimcowboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm happy some of you have had no issues with your clones... hopefully that may point to local vendors becoming a little more picky about the clones they bring in which is great. I tried 6 different Kayfun Clones and only one was actually usable... granted 5 of them came from Fasttech.
> 
> Sorry @pimcowboy I don't have any of them or parts of them left... 2 actually went into the gorge and the rest I gave away to a mate to play with... that mate has now given up on RBA's because of it and now only uses a Nautilus Mini and a mPT3.



Ive have a nautilis mini and I find vaping expensive liquids through them a waste of money. Eg I vaped "Claim your thrown" through it and only could taste cream thats it; thought the juice was crap. Then smoked it in rba and it tasted awesome , could taste every flavour and loved it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

pimcowboy said:


> Ive have a nautilis mini and I find vaping expensive liquids through them a waste of money. Eg I vaped "Claim your thrown" through it and only could taste cream thats it; thought the juice was crap. Then smoked it in rba and it tasted awesome , could taste every flavour and loved it.



Absolutely no argument there! There is no question that the Kayfun or Russian is WAY better than any commercial tanks.

The point I was making is playing with crap clones puts people off switching to RBA's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy

AGREED!


----------

